# latin christmas carols (for those learning latin)



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

http://christmas.bestlatin.net/blog/

I don't have anything to do with this site at all, but it was fun to try to sing and translate these with my kids. 

Merry Christmas. 

Enjoy  
Cindyc.


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for posting this! My oldest is learning Latin

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

You're welcome, Kelli.  Thanks for the link about foreign languages.  

Cindyc.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks! 

I love Gaudete sung by Steeleye Span. Brings back memories of my college years

Pauline.


----------

